# Well today is.......cd 51/43.......



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

day 43 of my 43 day cycle! Woke up today with af pains so I guess she will be here today or tomorrow as usual.   Not going to bother testing as I know I'm in for heartbreak again. Bxx


Cd 51 today ~ still no af so going to try and see my doctor this morning will let you all know how I got on later. Bxx (negative clearblue yesterday afternoon.)


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

It's not over till the ugly witch shows herself !

Best of luck to you xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Beatbag,

You still dont know for definate, really hoping she stays away.  Jo x


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hope you're okay Beathag. Thinking of you. Hope she doesn't show.


Juniper

x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Good luck Beathag      

Tx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

cd 44! Still no sign of af! Woke up with a headache and generally feeling "odd" !! I feel bloated. Had spotting (old brown blood) for a few minutes a week ago Tuesday and last Saturday I had stomach cramping all morning so I was sure af was imminent ~ No!


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck hon, are you sure you don't want to test?  

Emma xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey, thats sounding quite  

I know your scared to test cos i was last week, terrified actually! but maybe you should. that could have been implantation bleedin and cramps last week. remember i had cramps the week b4 I tested!!

Good luck!!!!!      Jo xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Still no sign! Very tired, bit nauseaus and constipated (stmi!) May test on Sunday morning if nothing has happened by then! So pleased to see there are positive test results on here. Great news!!


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Good luck Beathag...we are all hoping for you.   

Lots of love to you

Juniper


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck beathag, got everything crossed for you     

Jane xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

beathag 

good luck hun.....                                     

love rachel xxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi B

Sending you lost of   .  Whats the situation today?  Hope the witch hasnt arrived yet   

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

cd 45/43 and no af! I have got lower back ache though so I guess the game is up? Got up a couple of times in the night to go to the toilet, think I was hoping for a sign!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

When are you testing honey??


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't have any tests in the house!! So when I go to the shops tomorrow I will buy a predictor double pack and test on Sunday morning. That way I will be later than ever before. I haven't been over 43 days in over a year though! (cd 45/43)


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I always get my tests off access diagnostics, cheap as chips and the are early ones and detect 10miu of HCG!! Can't you go to the shops today


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

There's only a small chemist close by which prices up their tests so I'm going to try and get up early tomorrow and go a bit further to buy cheaper ones! I think your last message was "edited" could you pm me with website name of where you buy your tests from please? Thanks, Bxx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Cheers Sailaice!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going to log in tomorrow and see how you got on!


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, I went to the cheaper shop in the end! Did a test and it was   so heaven knows when af will start? Bxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed that the old witch doesn't show


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Still keeping my fingers crossed for you too Beathag. Will be thinking of you over the weekend.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Fingers crossed AF stays away still, you never know! I used Sainsburys test by the way - seems good.

Good luck.      J xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

And Still no sign of af!! Did a predictor test yesterday and it was negative. To top it off had a major row with my husband and I spent the night on the lounge couch!! Still having stomach cramps but nothing is happening. I've never been this late before before/during using Clomid. Any ideas?!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Maybe you should ring the fertility clinic and ask??
Sorry you and hubby had a row, hope you make up over the weekend. take care and thanks for my PM. Jo xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Still no sign of af. Really constipated for the past few days (Sorry tmi), tight feeling between my bust and stomach, stomach is churning like a washine machine and I feel nauseaus!! Don't know what's going on (did a predictor test 2 days ago and it was negative) Any thoughts please?


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Beathag, hope you are okay. The suspense must be killing you. I'm so sorry I don't have any useful information for you. Get on to your clinic first thing tomorrow and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

cd 48 of my no longer than 43 day cycle!!! Still no sign of af. Need the loo a lot, bloated between my bust and stomach, nauseas, light headed and generally feeling "odd"!!! If no sign by Thursday I will go to my Doctor and see what he says.      Bxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe you ovulated late hunni which if you had a late implantation there might not be enough HCG to show up on hpt


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Just tested again ~ Negative. So where is my period!!!


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Really sorry you're body or Clomid is playing such awful tricks on you. I had a long cycle a couple of months ago and it really did my head in, so hope you are okay.

My AF eventually arrived on its own, but if it doesn't they can give you something to make it start so you can crack on.

Hope you are okay.


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

A few people have told me that predictor tests aren't as sensitive as a clearblue, anyone else here think that?! Bxx (cd 49/43)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yes I do....I tested with a FR and a predicitor got BFN's with the same wee   I tested with a clearblue and got a BFP.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Clearblue are the best you need to get one of those, your must be going crazy hun. How are you holding up?


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh dear, beatbag this must be driving you  

Maybe it would be worth seeing GP and asking them to do a pg test for you?! if not you could try the Clearblue - I used Sainsburys, seemed good but i know CB is the best!

Thinking of you.  Jo x


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, I'm feeling pretty awful today!    Feeling very sick, headache, needing to wee a lot, head in the clouds and generally feel "pregnant"!! I'm going to try and hold out till day 54 (my favourite number for some unknown reason!) and then if nothings happened I will do a clearblue and hope for the best! Thanks for all your kindness. I'll keep you posted. Bxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Could you book in for doctors and get them to do one?


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

day 50    today and feeling decidedly dodgy!! Headache, weak bladder, nausea and gagging at sight/smell of my ds's potty! He's got speech therapy today and that means me sitting on the floor and playing with him whilst being videoed!! Will let you know if there's any change later.....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

ooooo are you testing again today?


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

No! I'm going to leave it another 4 days (if I can hold out that long!!) Bxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

God I wonder if I post you one of my early pg tests you should get it before four days?


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Do you buy them from AD? like we talked about the other day? Bxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I certainly do!! Should I post you one?


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Just done a clearblue and that one was negative too. Don't know what's going on?


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

This is weird, really sounds like you could be!

Dont u have 2 use 1st wee of the day or not ?

I reckon u should see your dr or fert clinic.  Jo x


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

cd 51 today (usually 43) no af. Going to try and see my doctor this morning. Will let you know how it goes later. (negative clearblue yesterday afternoon) Bxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Beathag.

Maybe you ovulated really late, the doctors can aloways give you northisterone <--think it's spelt like that so you have a bleed!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to see the doctor, keep us posted


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Good luck...we are all thinking of you.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Good luck at the Docs, good idea to go and see them. Rooting for you.  
Jo xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Went to Doctor, he said that if I was pregnant that it would show up on a pregnancy test the day that my period was due and if negative after then I'm not pregnant. He sent me for a blood test to see what my prolactin/pregnancy/something else hormones are doing. I have to go back next week and discuss the results with him. He then suggested I go on the pill to sort my hormones out........ So where the [email protected]@@@@ [email protected]@@ is my af??!! Bxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi B

Jeez, your body is seriously messing with you, so sorry to hear that.  Good though that the doc is doing bloods and you can find out whats going on.

My friend who suffers bad with PCOS (plus she apparently had hormone imbalance of some sort) was put on the pill for a few months to sort her hormones as well.  After the pill she started on injections and got PG first time, with twin boys!  Hope you have her luck hun  xx


----------

